# ban people who ask to be filled in



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jun 27, 2020)

pls ty

laziness should not be rewarded.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jun 27, 2020)

sorry, what's going on here?

I'm new to your topic


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 27, 2020)

Hey I just got here. Can someone tell me what's going on?


----------



## MrTroll (Jun 27, 2020)

Ban people who post threads.


----------



## BlueSpark (Jun 27, 2020)

Could someone give me a quick run down of what's going on here?


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 27, 2020)

your mom doesn't deserve to be banned just for asking to be filled with my hot cummies every day


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Jun 27, 2020)

Based! 

Wait, what's going on? Someone wanna bring me up to speed?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jun 27, 2020)

They're asking all holes to be filled with cock? Is that it? Is that what you want? Huh?


----------



## Lammy (Jun 27, 2020)

I agree with telling people to fuck off if they enter a thread that moves at a page a week and ask "woah gimme the rundown on this", but when some popular threads go through a dozen pages of garbage an hour, I don't think it's too absurd for someone to ask questions instead of reading 80 pages of absolute retardation because they went to do something other than f5 a thread nonstop for a few hours.

There is a slight degree of irony in saying this on a forum that was formerly dedicated to a wiki on a specific obscure topic, though.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jun 27, 2020)

Fill me with cum, do it


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jun 27, 2020)

You heard 'em boys! We gotta ignore everything he says


----------



## MemeGrey (Jun 27, 2020)

Yotsubaaa said:


> View attachment 1412028
> Based!
> 
> Wait, what's going on? Someone wanna bring me up to speed?




Oh baby a triple! Amirite gamers?

Also if somebody could update the OP with the point of the thread, that'd be nice


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 27, 2020)

I'M SO CONFUSED! WHAT'S GOING ON?


----------



## No Exit (Jun 27, 2020)

ban people


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ban people who make shitty whiny threads.


----------



## nohull (Jun 27, 2020)

Can someone tell me what this thread is all about, who's OP and why is he such a huge whiny faggot?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 27, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Ban people who make shitty whiny threads.


OP is such a faggot that they made me agree with a skitzo.


----------



## Justtocheck (Jun 27, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Ban people who make shitty whiny threads.



Agreed %100


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Jun 27, 2020)

Alright I haven't checked into this thread in a while, can someone give me a TLR?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 27, 2020)

18 posts and I still don't know what's going on.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jun 27, 2020)

Lammy said:


> I agree with telling people to fuck off if they enter a thread that moves at a page a week and ask "woah gimme the rundown on this", but when some popular threads go through a dozen pages of garbage an hour, I don't think it's too absurd for someone to ask questions instead of reading 80 pages of absolute retardation because they went to do something other than f5 a thread nonstop for a few hours.


the highlight feature is handy for that reason


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm dyslexic and can't read. Can you guys fill me in?


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> I'm dyslexic and can't read. Can you guys fill me in?



Oh I'll fill you in alright 
.......if I knew what was happening


----------



## Maskull (Jun 28, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Oh I'll fill you in alright
> .......if I knew what was happening


I'll let you fill me in with your jellycar


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 28, 2020)

I dunno what’s happening so imma just assume it’s fake and gay


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> OP is such a faggot that they made me agree with a skitzo.



Fuck you.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Jun 28, 2020)

Ban bans. Thunderdome 2020.


----------



## Creep3r (Jun 28, 2020)

Fill people with what? Where? In the butt? Who's asking? Is this a gay joke? What's going on?


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Jun 28, 2020)

I think that it depends on the situation. There are figures like DSP or amberlynn whose threads are long and there's tons of lore. And I wouldn't blame someone for not knowing everything.

If all you do, though, is ask for a quick rundown without insight, that's annoying.


Spoiler: example



For example, Amberlynn has a hysterectomy scheduled. if someone asked "woah why is she getting a hysterectomy" that would be dumb because it would be easy af to get that answered for yourself by reading a little.

On the other hand. some people compare this to chantal, who already had her uterus removed. And some people didnt know the full details of that saga, but other people chimed in with the necessary details that are in the chantals thread, but it makes sense to clarify chantals lore when it's relevant in the amberlynn discussion.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tell me about Bane.  Why does he wear the mask?


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Jun 28, 2020)

What the bloody fuck is going on here? Can someone explain this mess to me?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 28, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Tell me about Bane.  Why does he wear the mask?


He doesn’t want to spread corona-Chan


----------



## dingobaby (Jun 28, 2020)

Please I don't want the ban, I'll have to go back to reddit. Please someone explain how I can avoid this?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 28, 2020)

dingobaby said:


> Please I don't want the ban, I'll have to go back to reddit. Please someone explain how I can avoid this?


Send me 10 dollars and/or feet pics


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 28, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Tell me about Bane.  Why does he wear the mask?


Because nobody cared who he was until he put on the mask.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jun 29, 2020)

Errr...




So,



What you're saying is... you don't understand irony


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 29, 2020)

Two pages. No one has filled me in yet.


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 29, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Two pages. No one has filled me in yet.


ill fill you in with my dick


----------



## emo goff (Jun 30, 2020)

i'm not autistic enough yet to read all 3000 pages of the jogger riots thread


----------



## Tealeaf (Jun 30, 2020)

Ban vagueposting. It’s against the very spirit of the farm.


----------



## Full Race Replay (Jul 2, 2020)

Haven’t checked in since page 1 anything new happen since then?


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 2, 2020)

The trick is to sneak your request for update in with a good meme related to the happening or cow.


----------



## Pansexual doorknob (Jul 2, 2020)

Dont be melodramatic OP, filling someone with a nice mayo substitute now and then is relieving.


----------



## An Account (Jul 8, 2020)

Here's a quick rundown: 

-Rothschilds bow to Bogdanoffs
-In contact with aliens
-Possess psychic-like abilities
-Control france with an iron but fair fist
-Own castles & banks globally
-Direct descendants of the ancient royal blood line
-Will bankroll the first cities on Mars (Bogdangrad will be be the first city)
-Own 99% of DNA editing research facilities on Earth
-First designer babies will in all likelihood be Bogdanoff babies
-both brothers said to have 215+ IQ, such intelligence on Earth has only existed deep in Tibetan monasteries & Area 51
-Ancient Indian scriptures tell of two angels who will descend upon Earth and will bring an era of enlightenment and unprecedented technological progress with them
-They own Nanobot R&D labs around the world
-You likely have Bogdabots inside you right now
-The Bogdanoffs are in regular communication with the Archangels Michael and Gabriel, forwarding the word of God to the Orthodox Church. Who do you think set up the meeting between the pope & the Orthodox high command (First meeting between the two organisations in over 1000 years) and arranged the Orthodox leader's first trip to Antarctica in history literally a few days later to the Bogdanoff bunker in Wilkes land?
-They learned fluent French in under a week
-Nation states entrust their gold reserves with the twins. There's no gold in Ft. Knox, only Ft. Bogdanoff
-The twins are about 7 decades old, from the space-time reference point of the base human currently accepted by our society
-In reality, they are timeless beings existing in all points of time and space from the big bang to the end of the universe. We don't know their ultimate plans yet. We hope they're benevolent beings.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jul 8, 2020)

An Account said:


> Here's a quick rundown:
> 
> -Rothschilds bow to Bogdanoffs
> -In contact with aliens
> ...


"He told? DOMP EET."


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jul 8, 2020)

An Account said:


> Here's a quick rundown:
> 
> -Rothschilds bow to Bogdanoffs
> -In contact with aliens
> ...


Give me a quick run down pls


----------



## nekrataal (Jul 9, 2020)

An Account said:


> Here's a quick rundown:
> 
> -Rothschilds bow to Bogdanoffs
> -In contact with aliens
> ...


Gonna need a quick rundown on these lads.


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 14, 2021)

I missed this. Can someone please fill me in on what's happening?


----------

